# Transcend USB Flash Drive failing convert to NTFS



## Lightningbolt (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi, I have brought *Transcend 16 GB USB Flash Drive Model TS16GJFV30* today. The problem is that I *can't convert it to NTFS* file system from FAT32. Here are the steps that I tried to convert it to NTFS and failed.

1. Used command prompt as directed by Microsoft but I got the error "Cannot create the elementary file system structures". The result as below image










Note : I used this function on 16 GB sandisk USB Drive of my friend and it successfully converted to NTFS without any issue.

2. Tried EaseUS Partition Manager to convert to NTFS but its stuck at 100% NTFS convertion as nothing happens and I waited till an hour still stuck at 100% such that I had to terminate that application process using Taskmanager.

3. Enabled NTFS formatting by changing option on 'policy' from hardware properties of that Flash Drive. As I formatted using NTFS I got error as shown on Image below










After that fail format, my drive name auto-renamed as Removable disk with RAW file system as image below










Anyhow I managed to revert it back to FAT32. But I wish it to become NTFS. 

This USB Drive is bit slow in response as when I create a folder in it, it take 7 to 10 seconds to show the folder that I have created.

Can anyone help me to make it to NTFS please ?

Apologize for bad English


----------



## Lightningbolt (Jul 7, 2012)

**Update 1**

I have downloaded and installed Transcend elite software that supports this pen drive. But it says "you need to connect any transcend storage device to make this software work" as it seems transcend software are not recognizing my Transcend USB Flash Drive even it is connected on to my system.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Appears to be a faulty drive. USB thumbdrives are cheap disposable media and frequently fail without warning. 

Try the tools from the sticky at the top of the page: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/usb-flash-drive-format-fix-577182.html

Aside from that, trash it and move on.


----------



## Lightningbolt (Jul 7, 2012)

Dogg said:


> Appears to be a faulty drive. USB thumbdrives are cheap disposable media and frequently fail without warning.
> 
> Try the tools from the sticky at the top of the page: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/usb-flash-drive-format-fix-577182.html
> 
> Aside from that, trash it and move on.


well that recovery tool is even not recognizing USB Drive :huh: 










ahh I brought this thing with high price :facepalm: 

and its Made in China :banghead:

I can't find anything that is made in USA. The writing speed is not going above 512 kb/s but on other USB of my friends going 5 to 10 MB/s. Think this is fake and hacked USB Drive. Now I will buy only from sandisk.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Flash drives are the least reliable of modern storage media and should never be trusted for primary storage of important files. They should be used primarily as a transport media where there is always a copy of files on different media.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming you bought from a reliable source, you should have no trouble returning/exchanging it. Otherwise, that is one of the risks of trying to save money. You have to weigh the risks. Most often, get what you pay for.


----------

